#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Πάνελ οροφής και πλευρική εξασφάλιση τεγίδων

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

ούτε εγώ

----------


## Pappos

Υπήρχε ένα παράδειγμα για αυτήν την περίπτωση από όσο θυμάμαι στο βιβλίο http://www.klidarithmos.gr/index.php...oduct_id=30572.

Προσωπικά δεν την λαμβάνω υπόψη.

----------


## brutagon

> Το "επαρκώς στερεωμένα" πώς ορίζεται όμως;


   Η μόνη οδηγία (από όσο γνωρίζω) που παρέχεται από τον EC 3 σχετικά με τις συνεχείς πλευρικές αντιστηρίξεις, αφορά την πλευρική αντιστήριξη την οποία μπορεί να προσδώσει σε δοκό ένα τραπεζοειδές χαλυβδόφυλλο το οποίο συνδέεται σΆ αυτήν. 

Συγκεκριμένα, στο πληροφοριακό Προσάρτημα ΒΒ του Τεύχους 1-1 του EC 3, προβλέπεται ότι στην περίπτωση που ένα τραπεζοειδές χαλυβδόφυλλο συνδέεται σε μία δοκό, η δοκός μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι δεσμευμένη πλευρικά στο επίπεδο του, όταν *S>=Smin.* 

Σύμφωνα με το κριτήριο αυτό, η διατμητική ακαμψία *S* του χαλυβδόφυλλου πρέπει να υπερβαίνει την απαιτούμενη για την πλευρική αντιστήριξη της δοκού διατμητική ακαμψία *Smin*.

Ο τύπος υπολογισμού της διατμητικής ακαμψίας του χαλυβδόφυλλου  (τον οποίον δε θυμάμαι αλλά θα τον ψάξω) ισχύει υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι αυτό στερεώνεται στη δοκό σε κάθε νεύρωσή του...

Στην περίπτωση που η στερέωση γίνεται σε κάθε 2η νεύρωση, η διατμητική ακαμψία λαμβάνεται ίση με *0.20S*
Όλα αυτά δεν αφορούν μόνο τεγίδες, αλλά γενικά δοκούς και με άλλους τύπους επικάλυψης.

Ο έλεγχος στον οποίον αναφέρομαι είναι στη σελ. 83 του ΒΒ.2.1 στο τεύχος 1-1 του EC3

----------

Xάρης

----------

